# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Moneyplex, debian wheezy i686 und serieller Kobil-Leser

## Aqualung

Kleiner Hinweis für Nutzer eines seriellen Kobil-Lesers mit Stromversorgung per PS2 
mit Moneyplex unter debian wheezy i686:

Als CTAPI Treiber funktioniert  "libct_kobil_pcmcia.so" aus http://www.matrica.de/download/kobil_treiber.zip, 
obwohl der Kartenleser nicht per PCMCIA angeschlossen ist.

----------

